# WITH HIS LADY'S ASSISTANCE: Humorous romantic Regency mystery



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I have just released the first book in my humorous romantic Regency mystery series. Book 1 of the Regent Myseries is titled WITH HIS LADY'S ASSISTANCE.

A short description:

To help him mingle in the highest echelons of English society to investigate threats on the Prince Regent's life, super spy Captain Jack Dryden must feign an engagement to the exceedingly plain spinster, Lady Daphne Chalmers. Together they embark on an investigation which brings them into grave peril - and makes the captain reevaluate the skinny maiden who has a most amorous effect upon him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Cheryl, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This books has had two reviews, and both were five stars!


----------



## JaimeRae (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds intriguing!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out, Jamie.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been pleased with the sales and the reviews.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This has been out less than four weeks, and sales have been nice.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed. So far, very good reviews on this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice feedback on this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still wondering about this cover. Would love feedback. I know it's not romantic, and publishers have pretty much stopped doing iconic covers...


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

We're working on a new cover for this.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so thrilled. Today this book cracked into the Top 20 in Regency romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still working on a cover that's a bit more romantic.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

A cover for this hybrid book has been a real challenge. We're in the process of uploading a new one.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Ta da! New cover up!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

So, which cover do you prefer?


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Been getting wonderful fan mail on this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Readers who love this first book in the series have been writing to ask when the second book will be available. I wish I knew. I still have to finish writing it. I have finally worked out the entire plot; so, I'm hoping it will be available by summer. My agent (for my print books) loved it, but we decided that, despite some interest in New York, I can actually make more money self publishing this series.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Ha ha!  That sounds funny.  My friend loves regency romances like these.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for commenting, Em. Readers do love the humor in this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Readers have been asking when the second book in the series will be available. I'm shooting for May.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the first book I'm going to (as publisher) make a print book, using Create Space.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Please check out the new cover.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been telling readers who are asking about the sequel it would be released in May. Now I'm hoping for June 1.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, Doesn't look like the May sequel is gonna happen. Look for it in June.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The new cover is an improvement. Announcement: the book is now available in paperback.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm hoping to have the sequel available in June.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

I see you have quite a row of regencies there! Is there humor in all of them? I like regencies in the Heyer style, with lots of humor.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 12 Regencies available as ebooks, 11 of which I own the rights of and one still being published by Harlequin Historical.

The ones that are light and have been compared to Georgette Heyer are:
WITH HIS RING
THE EARL'S BARGAIN
LADY SOPHIA'S RESCUE (free novella)

Though not humorous, HIS LORDSHIP'S VOW and CHRISTMAS AT FARLEY MANOR have been compared to Heyer.

All of the above, except WITH HIS RING, have no sex scenes.

A few of my previously published books have the tortured hero thing and are darker, more like Mary Balogh.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Have just seen the cover for the sequel, A MOST DISCREET INQUIRY. Nice. Now if only the book were finished.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This books is now available in paperback.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

A sequel to this will be available withint the next two weeks.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The sequel, A MOST DISCREET INQUIRY, will be available by July.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The sequel, A MOST DISCREET INQUIRY, is being edited now.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been very gratified over the reviews of this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The sequel to this is still not finished. Grrrrr.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

FINALIST


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book was a finalist for Best Historical in the International Digital Awards for electronic books published in 2011. Just notified in July.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hopefully, Book 2 in this series will be released in the coming week. First it was May. Then June, then July. . . and now, hopefully the latter part of August.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally, the second book has been released. It's gotten one review. Four stars. (Of course, I'd hoped for 5!) It's titled A MOST DISCREET INQUIRY.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The second book in the series, A MOST DISCREET, inquiry is available.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

One review site, Historical Romance Critic, describes this book "Bolen at Her Best." The man reviewing it placed it in the 5-Star Hall of Fame.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Now, the third cover for this book is up. We wanted to unify the covers of the series. Still just two books available in the Regent Mysteries.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Becaue this book is rated 4.4 stars on more than 10 reviews (17), eReaderNewsToday selected it as a Bargain Book; therefore, the price is temporarily reduced to 99 cents.


----------

